# playstation network (ps3)



## Dragon_girl (Jan 2, 2008)

does any one have a ps3? if so my psn is ryuna1


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have 360 The account I use is jewishstepmom.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont im sorry


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have ps3 my name is ANOMALY.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

sweet ill add you later


----------

